# Release from liability or Hold Harmless agreement



## BlackKnight755 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a "fill in the blank" release from liability or hold harmless agreement that I could use? I have a roofer (friend of mine) that when he took over his fathers business, he was not able to afford to keep the liability insurance. I am going to use him to reroof my house and he has already said that he and all his workers would sign an agreement releasing me from liability if he or an employee was injured and also a statement that he would be responsible for any damage that may be caused by him or his workers. Now all I need is a document for him to sign, thats where some of you come in...

Before I get all the coments that I need to use an insured roofer, I already thought about that and I have decided to use my friend. I am taking this risk to help keep someone in a job.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, BK.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 21, 2012)

There are many available online.

Try    http://www.sfasu.edu/gencounsel/resources/proceduralhowto/waiver.asp    It is from the Stephen F. Austin University site. Click one of the two forms listed (in red) and download.

Whether you allow a friend or someone with liability ins., jobs will be created, if only for a day.
 I applaud your loyalty toward your friend.
Best wishes.


----------



## skiff23 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sad part of reality is insurance is a big part of what is putting a strain on alot of companies. It is way over-priced and way over-abused . I am not sure the hold harmless agreements will work , but it is a precaution I take. All of my subs sign off on every job even after the sign a contract for insurance. To many people do not want to take resposabilty for their own. 
I applaud you for  hiring your friend . I feel his pain directly.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.findlegalforms.com/forms/releases/


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure if I remember correctly or not but it seems that Clark Howard said a few years ago that the release paper was about worthless in the case of an accident.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 22, 2012)

good luck with everything..also consider the possiblity of a material mans or mechanics lien with the roofer. 




BlackKnight755 said:


> Does anyone have a "fill in the blank" release from liability or hold harmless agreement that I could use? I have a roofer (friend of mine) that when he took over his fathers business, he was not able to afford to keep the liability insurance. I am going to use him to reroof my house and he has already said that he and all his workers would sign an agreement releasing me from liability if he or an employee was injured and also a statement that he would be responsible for any damage that may be caused by him or his workers. Now all I need is a document for him to sign, thats where some of you come in...
> 
> Before I get all the coments that I need to use an insured roofer, I already thought about that and I have decided to use my friend. I am taking this risk to help keep someone in a job.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, BK.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2012)

georgia357 said:


> Not sure if I remember correctly or not but it seems that Clark Howard said a few years ago that the release paper was about worthless in the case of an accident.



I've heard that,too.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 22, 2012)

*Not worthless*

No, they're not worthless.
Georgia is one of the most pro-contract states in the USA. If two competent adults consider some risks and make a written agreement about who bears what responsibility if an accident happens during a certain activity, the courts will be very reluctant to throw out that agreement or ignore it.

I would like to see the legislature pass laws announcing a public policy against liability releases, and confirming the general rule that if your negligence causes harm to somebody else, you can be held liable.

Anyhow, one good thing liability waivers are for is COMMUNICATING risks, so the other side knows about the hazards of what he or she is about to do. This probably has no application in your case where a homeowner hires a contractor to do some work that the contractor has superior knowledge about. But if there's something unusually dangerous about your roof, your home, the soil around your home, etc. then this waiver is a good place to inform the roofer of the risk.  Then if the roofer chooses to face the risk with eyes wide open, it's on him.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

I long for the good ol' days,when a handshake and your word was all that was needed.


----------

